# Degrado Argentina: KO dopo 36 partite, con l'Arabia.



## admin (22 Novembre 2022)

Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.



Grande Messi(as). 

Godo come una bestia.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2022)

Nelle gare che contano davvero, essere squadra vale molto più dei singoli. 
Ne sono testimoni anche le vittorie e le sconfitte dell'Italia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Novembre 2022)

Potevano giocare fino a domani mattina e non avrebbero mai segnato, un po' come Cremonese-Milan.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Novembre 2022)

Ma un tempo supplementare di recupero? Ridicoli


Ben gli sta, rigore inventato assegnato agli argentini. 
Esordio sconfitti dagli sauditi


----------



## ARKANA (22 Novembre 2022)

Chissà che dirà cassano sul suo pupillo messi ora


----------



## Solo (22 Novembre 2022)

Godooooooo ahahahHhaha


----------



## Bataille (22 Novembre 2022)

Arabia Inaudita.


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Adesso hanno Messico e Polonia, non facili, non dovevi perdere contro la cenerentola del gruppo, grave grave perché le altre 2 ci vinceranno facile e potrebbero anche biscottare.


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2022)

la cosa più assurda è che sono riusciti a prendere 2 gol da una squadra che praticamente non segna mai


----------



## falconez (22 Novembre 2022)

E l'arbitro () ha pure concesso un tempo supplementare di recupero , roba che non sta né in cielo né in terra, per favorire Sua Maestà.
Quanto godo


----------



## TheKombo (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.


Questo mondiale ci darà grandi soddisfazioni


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> la cosa più assurda è che sono riusciti a prendere 2 gol da una squadra che praticamente non segna mai


Vero, tanta energia ma almeno 9 su 10 stoppano a 3 metri ogni volta.
Eppure fisicamente hanno retto bene nonostante cercassero di fare il fuorigioco ogni volta, è stata una partita godibile.


----------



## Daniele87 (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.


Godo! Avevo giocato vincente girone Polonia a 5,65


----------



## Solo (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.


Invidio molto l’allenatore dell'Arabia in questo momento. Probabilmente lo sceicco gli regalerà qualche isola caraibica con un harem come premio.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.



Con questa sconfitta si sono giocati il passaggio del turno.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Degrado sì, ma oggi gli Arabi, specie nel secondo tempo, sembravano veramente dopati. Se giocano sempre così, potrebbero vincere il girone, altrimenti significa che oggi era la loro partita della vita e finisce qui il loro mondiale.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Novembre 2022)

Risultato storico che rimarrà nei secoli, figura di melma epocale per l'Argentina, un po' come successe a noi con le 2 coree.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Novembre 2022)

Godo troppo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Godo troppo



Guarda che non è l'Ucraina


----------



## ARKANA (22 Novembre 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Risultato storico che rimarrà nei secoli, figura di melma epocale per l'Argentina, un po' come successe a noi con le 2 coree.


A noi successe con il costa rica che bene o male è allo stesso livello dell Arabia saudita


----------



## hakaishin (22 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non è l'Ucraina


Questi mi stanno sul chiulo da sempre..in primis messi


----------



## Tobi (22 Novembre 2022)

Hai gente come Enzo Fernandez , Alvarez , Dybala, Correa e ti presenti con Paredes Di Maria e Gomez in campo. Godo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questi mi stanno sul chiulo da sempre..in primis messi



Si possono invadere insomma


----------



## Bataille (22 Novembre 2022)

Ghe sboro, quell'autistico di Messi che sul 2-1 camminava come se la sua squadra stesse vincendo 3-0. 
Si merita questo e altro.


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Hai gente come Enzo Fernandez , Alvarez , Dybala, Correa e ti presenti con Paredes Di Maria e Gomez in campo. Godo


Scaroni pulisce le scarpe ad un De Biasi per me, che scemi questi, ma son argentini ci sta.


----------



## Baba (22 Novembre 2022)

Godo!!!!! L’Argentina è come l’Inter, i più convinti e i meno vincenti!! Grande Arabia, Allah akbar


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2022)

Penso che faranno la stessa fine di 4 anni fa, quando salvarono di culo il girone con la Nigeria a 4' dalla fine e poi uscirono con la Francia. Qui il girone è più difficile però... potrebbero anche non passarlo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Penso che faranno la stessa fine di 4 anni fa, quando salvarono di culo il girone con la Nigeria a 4' dalla fine e poi uscirono con la Francia. Qui il girone è più difficile però... *potrebbero anche non passarlo.*



Se non vincono la prossima sono di fatto fuori.


----------



## kekkopot (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.


E c'è qualcuno che li vedeva favoriti


----------



## Giofa (22 Novembre 2022)

Nota a margine: ma la giornalista rai è ubriaca? Ha esordito dicendo successo dell'argentina, poi ha detto che l'Arabia ha vinto 3-1


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Novembre 2022)

l’argentina schierata oggi come 11 è esattamente il contrario di quello che serve nel calcio moderno.
- 3/4 giocatori Statici over 32/33 (di Maria, messi, papu gomez, paredes, de Paul) che NON fanno le due fasi.
- Centrocampo a 2 (de Paul - paredes) con 4 punte davanti (vi ricorda qualcosa????)
- Nessuno che “strappa” fisicamente
- Portiere scarso

Non mi sorprende abbiano preso 2 pere anche dall’Arabia Saudita.


----------



## TheKombo (22 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> l’argentina schierata oggi come 11 è esattamente il contrario di quello che serve nel calcio moderno.
> - 3/4 giocatori Statici over 32/33 (di Maria, messi, papu gomez, paredes, de Paul) che NON fanno le due fasi.
> - Centrocampo a 2 (de Paul - paredes) con 4 punte davanti (vi ricorda qualcosa????)
> - Nessuno che “strappa” fisicamente
> ...


Paredes è proprio una cosa improponibile


----------



## Didaco (22 Novembre 2022)

Forza Brasile!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2022)

Che goduria ragazzi. Il tizio che ha fatto il secondo gol in quell'azione sembrava Maradona.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.


Godoo.
Certo che mancini è proprio una garanzia: secca tutto ciò che tocca. 
Se la gioca con Sconcerti.


----------



## Djici (22 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Adesso hanno Messico e Polonia, non facili, non dovevi perdere contro la cenerentola del gruppo, grave grave perché le altre 2 ci vinceranno facile e potrebbero anche biscottare.


Non ti puoi prendere il rischio di biscottate alla prima partita.
Il rischio altissimo sarebbe se fosse l'ultima partita con un pari che qualifica sia Messico che Polonia. Ma si affrontano subito.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.


Per me ci potranno essere tante altre sorprese


----------



## hakaishin (22 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si possono invadere insomma


Assolutamente.
Ne sa qualcosa il tuo ex proprietario


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2022)

Vi dico solo una cosa: all'intervallo,sull'1-0 per l'Argentina,la vittoria dell'Arabia Saudita era a quota 90!Beati voi che credete alla casualita' di questo ribaltone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2022)

Godo solo per chi dava l'argentina favorita  
Go japan Go !


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Novembre 2022)

qualificazione molto complicata ora. Messico e Polonia non sono avversari semplici da battere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Novembre 2022)

È ancora qui che si gode o arrivo tardi??


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2022)

Chissà ora Di Maria per cosa si risparmierà. EL?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vi dico solo una cosa: all'intervallo,sull'1-0 per l'Argentina,la vittoria dell'Arabia Saudita era a quota 90!Beati voi che credete alla casualita' di questo ribaltone.



A pensar male si fa peccato ma...


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Argentina. I sudamericani, che non perdevano da ben 36 partite (tre anni) sono finiti KO contro l'Arabia Saudita (nazionale contro la quale erano imbattuto) al debutto nel mondiale di Qatar 2022.


E' qui che si gode?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È ancora qui che si gode o arrivo tardi??



Per questa volta sei ammesso.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2022)

Questa è la tipica partita che avrebbe fatto l'Italia ai mondiali....sarà per quello che mi viene poco da ridere...


----------

